# Anzahl Dateien in Verzeichnis\Zeichenprüfung



## kleiner_floh (26. Oktober 2007)

Habe mal wieder voll den Durchhänger....

...brauche einmal eine Funktion die mir die Anzahl der Dateien in einem Verzeichnis in ein Int schreibt. 

und zweitens, was eigentlich das größere Problem ist, will überprüfen ob ein String bestimmte Zeichen enthält. Und zwar ob er so : 2 Buchstaben --> einem Leerzeichen --> einem Buchstaben --> eine Zahl aufgebaut ist. 

Habt Ihr nen Plan wie ich das am besten hinbekomme?

Danke und liebe Grüße
Floh


----------



## Anime-Otaku (26. Oktober 2007)

```
File verzeichnis = new File("C:\\dir");
File[] files = verzeichnis.listFiles();
int  i=0;
for(File file :files){
    if(file.isFile){
       i++;
   }
}
```

Meinste mit einem String den Dateinamen?


----------



## zeja (26. Oktober 2007)

kleiner_floh hat gesagt.:


> und zweitens, was eigentlich das größere Problem ist, will überprüfen ob ein String bestimmte Zeichen enthält. Und zwar ob er so : 2 Buchstaben --> einem Leerzeichen --> einem Buchstaben --> eine Zahl aufgebaut ist.



Das geht mit Regulären Ausdrücken ganz gut: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel6/javainsel_04_006.htm#Xxx999906

Dort solltest du genug Beispiele und Erklärung finden.


----------

